# Audax Perm French Sea to Sea



## Ajay (23 Nov 2010)

I'm fancying having a go at this route (Caen - Montpellier) next summer.
Does anyone have any experience of riding it in the 5 day version?


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Nov 2010)

Here is a link:


http://diagonales.homelinux.net/adf/?page=3&menu=1

Steve


----------



## Tynan (24 Nov 2010)

that's quite a long way in 5 days isn't it? and finishing at the wrong end

I'd fancy that mind, not sure about the 5 days


----------



## Ajay (24 Nov 2010)

steveindenmark said:


> Here is a link:
> 
> 
> http://diagonales.ho.../?page=3&menu=1
> ...




Thanks Steve,
yeh, the official French diagonals - these are not as generous with the time allowed so would probably mean nightime riding even in june, which isn't really my thing!


----------



## Ajay (24 Nov 2010)

Tynan said:


> that's quite a long way in 5 days isn't it? and finishing at the wrong end
> 
> I'd fancy that mind, not sure about the 5 days



Hi Tynan,
yep, it'll take a bit of pedalling to finish inside the 120hrs allowed, but I'd get a little medal (1000km Randonee) if I did it, that must be worth a little pain !?!
Plan is to take overnight Portsmouth - Caen ferry on a friday, down to the Med for Weds, then over to Carpentras for a pootle up le Ventoux and Gorges de la Nesque before picking up the bike bus at Orange for a long long sleep  . What a week!
I've done multi day rides before so have a fair idea of what's involved.
Cheers
Ajay


----------



## Tynan (24 Nov 2010)

I saw those times and thought no way were they limits, yikes, mind you all done in week has it's plus point I suppose

medal?

where are you planning to sleep?


----------



## Ajay (25 Nov 2010)

I'm planning to stay in either small hotels en route or camp.
I'll see how my fitness is easter/early May and make a decision then. The thought of lugging the tent 130miles a day is a bit scary at the moment!
Motivation enough for me to lose the moobs and belly over the winter!


----------



## vorsprung (25 Nov 2010)

I am doing PBP next year, this seems a bit more "obvious" than a 1000km perm...

Alternatively, there is http://lemilledusud.blogspot.com/ 
"Le 1000 du Sud" in September which looks amazing


----------



## akaAndrew (25 Nov 2010)

Ajay said:


> The thought of lugging the tent 130miles a day is a bit scary at the moment!



It's a big ask with tent and associated luggage. 

I have it in my mind to ride the diagonales at some point but no firm plans as yet.


----------



## Ajay (25 Nov 2010)

vorsprung said:


> I am doing PBP next year, this seems a bit more "obvious" than a 1000km perm...
> 
> Alternatively, there is http://lemilledusud.blogspot.com/
> "Le 1000 du Sud" in September which looks amazing


"Obviously" PBP is a well known classic, but to me is much more a pure endurance test, the "there and back" route, size of field and night riding make it not for me. (maybe I'll have changed my mind for 2015)

I've chosen this route for lots of reasons
It works logistically in my 1 week time frame
Its a Sea to Sea route
Loads of variety of landscape/culture/food
The route literally passes the front door of my house near Montpellier
Its a stiff challenge for me without being bonkers hard
Its actually a "holiday", the Audax timescale is a goal to work towards and not the be all and end all.

"Enjoy" the PBP


----------



## Merve (25 Nov 2010)

Hi guys, I'm new to this site, so not sure I'm using it properly yet, but I thought you might be interested in this Audax tour in Corsica. It's meant to be amazing...


[url="http://www.cycling-corsica.com/gb/_search/cycling-tour-corsica-audax/"]Audax Corsica[/url]


----------



## frank9755 (25 Nov 2010)

It sounds like a great challenge! 

I did Dieppe to Montpellier last year in about 9 days. I did a fairly hilly route with full camping load and up to 100 miles per day, so a bit more leisurely than you are planning (but I'm fitter now, and would take a lot less gear, so it sounds tough but achievable). Only problem I can see is that the the days might be a bit too long for camping. 

I don't expect I can tell you anything you don't know - enjoy the ride and keep posting!


----------



## bof (26 Nov 2010)

A pace of 200k is quite doable. I have done a ride of similar length in that sort of time and not needed any overnight riding. However the days are long and I think camping would add so much faffing to the effort that you'll probably enjoy it less at that sort of pace.

The rhythym was basically get up, breakfast, ride all daywith only food breaks, check in, shower and wash clothes, eat dinner, two beers, check cycling clothes drying, sleep, get up, breakfast.... a hotel with a restaurant each night doesn't half help.


----------



## yello (26 Nov 2010)

bof said:


> A pace of 200k is quite doable. I have done a ride of similar length in that sort of time and not needed any overnight riding.



I take it you didn't camp and so weren't carrying camping gear? That's a significant difference. 

I agree that 200km a day is definitely do-able... if you're unladen! It's do-able even when loaded BUT it's much much more of a task and, imho at least, it'd be more of an endurance event than a holiday. 

I am certainly not wishing to discourage Ajay, far from it, but I'll not hide from saying that I think it'll be hard going.


----------



## Tynan (26 Nov 2010)

hotel with restaurant every night sounds groovey

so essentially a Dunwich a day but in daylight and in France 

what's not to like?


----------



## bof (30 Nov 2010)

yello said:


> I take it you didn't camp and so weren't carrying camping gear? That's a significant difference.
> 
> I agree that 200km a day is definitely do-able... if you're unladen! It's do-able even when loaded BUT it's much much more of a task and, imho at least, it'd be more of an endurance event than a holiday.
> 
> I am certainly not wishing to discourage Ajay, far from it, but I'll not hide from saying that I think it'll be hard going.



A pannier on one bike, a saddle bag in the other. The saddle bag held the metal stuff (spare/tools), so weight was reasonably well shared. Probably lost a kph or two up the hills. But another reason to stick to hotels.


----------



## Ajay (30 Nov 2010)

Thanks all for the input. I'm sure I will end up staying in hotels / b&bs, the reward of a proper bed and meal each night will be a good motivator!
I got permission for the week from "the boss" on the basis it was done on a tight budget, so I'd better start syphoning funds into my secret cycling account now so she doesnt notice! (anyone else have one of these)


----------



## ChuckoLotte (1 Dec 2010)

Why are u doing PBP? I read in ur blog re why long-distance cycling... but why specifically PBP? (I'm trying to make up my mind and if somebody wants to start up a thread on it, would appreciate it. This is my first post so trying to see how it all works.) Btw, very much appreciated the link to 1000 du Sud. Does look amazing.


vorsprung said:


> I am doing PBP next year, this seems a bit more "obvious" than a 1000km perm...
> 
> Alternatively, there is http://lemilledusud.blogspot.com/
> "Le 1000 du Sud" in September which looks amazing


----------



## PpPete (1 Dec 2010)

ChuckoLotte said:


> Why are u doing PBP? I read in ur blog re why long-distance cycling... but why specifically PBP? (I'm trying to make up my mind and if somebody wants to start up a thread on it, would appreciate it. This is my first post so trying to see how it all works.) Btw, very much appreciated the link to 1000 du Sud. Does look amazing.



Without wishing in any to be disloyal to CC there is an excellent board on PBP over on YACF


----------



## asterix (1 Dec 2010)

In 2003 I did 3 days of c. 190km crossing the Massif Central with a tent and stuff. At first I was doing shorter days, especially over Puy Mary which I found quite tough going, especially as they were resurfacing the uphill approach before l'etape. As I got nearer the coast I seemed to get fitter and fitter and the miles flew by.

In 2007 we did the touring raid Pyrenean in 10 days which is IIRC 28 cols, 790km, 16,000m of climbing. We took a tent each which was just as well since we overnighted 2 cols apart on one stage due to a mechanical. (How did we manage without mobile phones?)

This year we did the 100 hour version, 720km, c. 11000m climbing with support this time. It rained every day (snow on the Tourmalet) and despite using hotels, having dry kit at the start of each day was impossible - finding enough newspaper for stuffing shoes was a challenge!

Next year? 

I definitely think it's best to go north to south as it is so moral-boosting as the weather warms up!


----------



## Ajay (1 Dec 2010)

Good work Asterix,
I did the Raid Pyreneen in sept '09, we had snow on the Tourmalet aswell, what an epic day that was! Who did you go with? we used www.marmot-tours.co.uk can't recommend them highly enough, they're fantastic. I'd like to do their Raid Alpine with them in 2012.


----------



## asterix (1 Dec 2010)

Yes, it was Marmot tours, James and Tez. Really nice, competent outfit.


----------



## Fiona N (3 Dec 2010)

Tynan said:


> hotel with restaurant every night sounds groovey
> 
> so essentially a Dunwich a day but in daylight and in France
> 
> what's not to like?



 Absolutely


200km a day is doable with a loaded bike but as has been pointed out, it's not really a holiday and it's best for getting from A to B. It worked for me in Australia, across the Nullabor, Perth to Melbourne in 3 weeks (4500km, 19 days cycling), because there basically wasn't anything else to do but cycle (trickier in South Australia, which was lovely) and the petrol stations/rest stops/camp sites/water are ~200km apart (or were in 1982) so if you couldn't get between them in a day you had to carry a lot of food and water as well as camping gear. But in France , it requires singlemindedness or a high level of fitness to maintain a good speed otherwise you'll be counting the minutes at every cafe stop or camera break.


----------



## chevin (4 Dec 2010)

We've done that route - Caen to Montpelier - but as a tour. Quite a few years ago (1990!), and it took us a very comfortable two and a half weeks. One of the most enjoyable trips/holidays we've ever done. Not sure that anything I can remember would be of any use now, but we did it using b&bs, small hotels, and gites (took sleeping bags but no tent). Toughest section comfortably was crossing the SW footslopes of the Massif Central - up and down those river valleys like a yo-yo. And the heat! It was a hot year (even the TdeF riders were complaining of the 'chaleur'), but we found that by starting at 5-6am and finishing at lunchtime to hole up in a bar and watch the Tour with the locals, actually added to the sense of fun. Lucky you!


----------



## Ian H (4 Dec 2010)

A 1000km event run under BRM regulations would have a 13.3kph minimum speed, so rather more than 200km a day. The min speed drops to 200km per day for events over 2500km. BRM would allow five 200km events at 15kph (or 14.3kph under UK regs).


----------



## Ajay (4 Dec 2010)

Ian H said:


> A 1000km event run under BRM regulations would have a 13.3kph minimum speed, so rather more than 200km a day. The min speed drops to 200km per day for events over 2500km. BRM would allow five 200km events at 15kph (or 14.3kph under UK regs).


The Randonnee version is based on min 13.3kph
I was thinking of the Brevet Populaire with a min avg 8.3kph, the 200km per day was a round figure approximation of mine - it would be a little more.
(info as per Audax UK Permanents)


----------



## Ian H (4 Dec 2010)

Which, paradoxically, indicates that five BR 200s might be an easier option. Or possibly not, in that you'd have to finish each 200 within 14 hours. It sounds like a great trip whichever way.


----------

